# Whats your dream bike?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not a big fan of Harleys but that's a sick looking bike!! I'm more of a crotch rocket guy. I plan on buying a Suzuki Hayabusa 1300R turbo.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my dad doesnt want me to kill myself on a bike... lol


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Not a big fan of Harleys but that's a sick looking bike!! I'm more of a crotch rocket guy. I plan on buying a Suzuki Hayabusa 1300R turbo.


I want a yamaha r6 for now im getting a ninja 250r next summer.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm getting my Suzuki next spring. It's a badass bike.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I like bikes but after a friend's dad just died on one, I'm staying away from them.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

flynh97 said:


> I like bikes but after a friend's dad just died on one, I'm staying away from them.


Not the bikes fault. Sorry to hear but dont let that stop you. My dads bestfriend lost his left leg on one. Another friend died. 


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Dreamsofmynt (Jul 21, 2012)

Bikes are waaay more fuel efficient than cars. And that Harley is hot! It's a bit boring though, personally I'd liven it up a bit with some paint.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> my dad doesnt want me to kill myself on a bike... lol


Same here man... My mom told me if she caught me on a motorcycle she was gonna kill me personally...


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dreamsofmynt said:


> Bikes are waaay more fuel efficient than cars. And that Harley is hot! It's a bit boring though, personally I'd liven it up a bit with some paint.


I like the matte finish, keeps it cool and not to flashy. Cafe racers were mostly older bikes back in the day and didnt have very great paint jobs since they were mostly home jobs


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## SabineRR (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a Honda crf230 but am looking to upgrade to a Yamaha r6 soon


----------



## Gov'na (Mar 25, 2011)

One; chrome yellow forty-eight with mini apes. Two; scarlet red street glide, with all accesories powder coated.


----------

